# Licuadora Osterizer de 10 velocidades, convertir a 3 velocidad



## galo1962 (Oct 2, 2018)

Esta Licuadora Osterizer de 10 velocidades, tiene bien dura  todas sus teclas, por eso quiero saber como convertirlo 3  velocidades, Me gustaría que me proporcionen una diagrama, ya que  hay un vídeo que no está muy entendible   Gracias


Atte.

Galo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 2, 2018)

Hola, si el problema es la presión de las teclas, más bien hay que buscar la forma que funcionen con presión más suave.


----------



## Emis (Oct 2, 2018)

Definitivamente hay que desarmar para entender porque se están trabando las teclas

Al desarmar saca fotos para luego recordar como se arma 

Luego muestra una imagen de cómo está el mecanismo


----------



## galo1962 (Oct 2, 2018)

Ya le pasé un líquido para aflojar las teclas, pero nada que ver.  Por eso quiero un diagrama para saber como  convertir a 3 velocidad, en el cual  pondré un swith de 3 velocidades


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 2, 2018)

Convertirlo a 3 vel. no  va a solucionar tu problema.
Hay que estudiar el mecanismo y ver si algún muelle es el causante de la presión o que. Supongo que es un selector mecánico y no eléctrico.
Siempre funcionó así, o luego de un tiempo?


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 2, 2018)

esa falla es porque se le derraman substancias de comida encima de las teclas y pues se ensucia el mecanismo, hay que desarmar y limpiarlas minusiosamente, a menos que sea nueva entonces es cuestion de hacer muchos licuados para que se aflojen XD


----------



## galo1962 (Oct 2, 2018)

Me puede proporcionar  un buen vídeo para saber como desarmar el panel de control de velocidades. Gracias


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 2, 2018)

creo que no hay, solo es cuestion de abrir la licuadora retirar las teclas y limpiarlas con desarmador de relojero para retirar solidos y agua con jabon para quitar grasas etc.


----------



## galo1962 (Oct 2, 2018)

Ok, eso haré. Gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 2, 2018)

DownBabylon dijo:


> creo que no hay, solo es cuestion de abrir la licuadora retirar las teclas y limpiarlas con desarmador de relojero para retirar solidos y agua con jabon para quitar grasas etc.



Es mejor no limpiar directamente con agua y jabón pues estos juegos de teclas son metálicos y el oxido puede ser factor principal de la dureza de las teclas, yo pienso que es mejor desbaratar la licuadora y aplicar lubricante penetrante en spray directamente sobre las teclas duras y en general a todo el conjunto, luego limpiar muy bien con cepillo de dientes y retirar suciedad con un paño seco.

Luego se aplica una pequeña película de este mismo aceite sobre el mecanismo para proteger de la oxidación.


----------



## galo1962 (Oct 2, 2018)

SOLUCION.-  Apliqué el spray W-40 cada 2 horas y funcionó, las teclas ya están flojas. OJO: en caso de que no hubiera funcionado, ahí tendría que haberlo convertido a 3 velocidad adaptando un  swith. Igual, queda la interrogante de cómo lo hubiese convertido a 3 velocidades , por lo tanto me gustaría tener ese diagrama de conversión a 3 velocidades. Gracias amigo por sus comentarios


----------



## Emis (Oct 2, 2018)

De donde sacaste que convertirlo en 3 velocidades era la solución?

Debias desarmar para hacer la limpieza correspondiente, como te dije sacando fotos del desarme, para luego volver a su estado original

Cuando el aceite se seque volverán los problemas, no es mágico el producto

Ni hablar si están los contactos con ese aceite podría producir más problemas de los que tiene


----------



## pandacba (Oct 3, 2018)

No hubiera echo falta en general se desarman enteras y los atascos por lubricación cosa que es muy fácil limpiar una vez que ha sido retirado de la licuadora. 
Sumergiéndolas en cualquier producto de limpieza para piezas eléctricas. 
Una vez desarmado es fácil ver donde se atasca para que vuelva a funcionar.
Siempre lo mejor es dejarla original.
Estas botoneras están expuestas a humedad como ha la caída de líquidos de la propia licuadora que se secan y dejan rígidas las teclas, una buena limpieza  y otra vez en funcionamiento


----------



## Scooter (Oct 3, 2018)

¡¡Que diálogo de sordos!!
Siempre es mejor conservar original cualquier maquinaria.


----------



## galo1962 (Oct 3, 2018)

Entre a esta página


----------

